# Toolkraft Drill Press



## richdvt (Oct 23, 2020)

Hi,


I have an old drill press my father gave me many years ago and I recently became curious about it. I have been searching for information on it, but to no avail. The kicker is that I cannot find any model number on it and the only identifier is the brand label on the face. It is a Tookkraft Durra James floor standing drill. Other pictures I have found online are nothing like this model. Some help in identifying it would be great.


Thanks.


Rich.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Did you find this in your web searches?
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=240

See also (search for "drill press"):
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=240&tab=4
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgindex/detail.aspx?id=240&tab=5

I wonder if you have a model 350 (benchtop) or 350B that was home-brew remounted as a floor model?


----------



## Harleymike (Aug 21, 2019)

IMG_3600.jpeg


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richdvt (Oct 23, 2020)

Tool Agnostic said:


> Did you find this in your web searches?
> Darra-James Corp. / ToolKraft Corp. - History | VintageMachinery.org
> 
> See also (search for "drill press"):
> ...


Thanks for the links. I had found the first link you referenced and other items on Toolkraft, but as with the second links, nothing that matches the drill press that I have. Some are similar, but not quite the same. The base and column do not look homemade in any way. I can get additional pics if that helps at all.


----------



## richdvt (Oct 23, 2020)

Harleymike said:


> IMG_3600.jpeg
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Forgive me as I am new to this site, but I don't see a way to view the jpg that you sent. Please let me know how I can view it or if it got stripped, resend it.

Thanks.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

I couldn't see the image either. Not on the old website nor the new website. I ignored the post, waiting to see if you replied to my comment.


----------

